# Seeking Stilton - 18hh Irish Sports Horse would have just turned 6 i think.



## PFM22 (17 July 2012)

Stilton was my gorgeous 18hh Blue/White coloured stunning gelding with pink nose. Irish Sports horse by Ballyshiel Cherokee o/o a Cruising mare.  DOB 01/07 2006.
Blue passported. I imported him from Ireland and owned him for just over a year in Cornwall. I sold him to a couple from Helston (Mary and Kevin) and he was sold on shortly after. I would love to find out where he is and how he is getting on. Im guessing he was sold upcountry as a hunter, but thats just a guess. He had a few tiny sarcoids around his sheath and one on his belly that fell off anually and grew back.
Any info good or bad greatly appreciated. Will try and upload a picture later.
Thanks!


----------



## crellow4 (18 July 2012)

There is a big Blue and White gelding called Stilton just down the road from me - in Cornwall! If it's the same boy he's in a lovely home. Do you want to pm your contact details and I can pass them on through FB?


----------



## PFM22 (20 July 2012)

crellow4 said:



			There is a big Blue and White gelding called Stilton just down the road from me - in Cornwall! If it's the same boy he's in a lovely home. Do you want to pm your contact details and I can pass them on through FB?
		
Click to expand...

That would be AMAZING, thank you so much! I should imagine it is the same horse - i would love to get in contact with his new owners and find out how he is getting on. I shall PM you now. THANKS SO MUCH - Big smiles


----------



## hendrabonnie (27 July 2012)

Was it stilton?


----------



## Gilbey (27 July 2012)

Yes  I own him now with my OH. Have exchanged photos and numbers etc. The most amazing coincidence is that she and I went to the same boarding school


----------



## Surreydeb (27 July 2012)

Lovely to see a happy ending


----------



## emma.is (29 July 2012)

it's really lovely to know you've found him!


----------



## cptrayes (29 July 2012)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwww!!

Isn't this just THE BEST of HHO.

Made my evening, thanks for sharing


----------



## Auslander (5 August 2012)

How lovely!

Whoever named him is a genius!!!!


----------



## SusannaF (6 August 2012)

Auslander said:



			How lovely!

Whoever named him is a genius!!!!
		
Click to expand...

I know 

Would love to see a photo of him.


----------

